# pics one week before nabba wales 08



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

hi all... few pics for you .. my prep before the nabba wales 2008


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Looking good mate.....


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

fook mate your a monster


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done sir and welcome


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Big fella!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

hey steve

so you found your way over here after all these years lol


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

F*CK!!!

Looking incredible dude. Best of luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Ah your from bio, great pics mate good luck.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> hey steve
> 
> so you found your way over here after all these years lol


hey how you doing mate.. yeah im trying to get around a bit now....

taking a couple of weeks off then start prep for the UKBFF...

steve


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking really good mate.


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

awesome mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Looking monstrous! Stats?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Looking monstrous! Stats?


i'm 5'11"... in that pic i was 18.5 for the britain i dropped down to just under 18...... will try and get some pics from the britain...

steve


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow, fantastic mate :thumb:

Lin


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

bigsteve1974 said:


> hey how you doing mate.. yeah im trying to get around a bit now....
> 
> taking a couple of weeks off then start prep for the UKBFF...
> 
> steve


well good luck with your new show prep

its a big wide world outside bio...but always home eh steve :rockon:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

WOW you look awesome i believe you looked better for the Britain your prpe guy must of been good.....


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

looking huge. welcome


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> WOW you look awesome i believe you looked better for the Britain your prpe guy must of been good.....


ha. ha.. i wonder who that was...!!!.....

steve


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Mate why have you put a picture of the blackwall tunnel (fisrt pic)?!!!!!!!!

Sorry, couldn't resist!! Only joking, looking quality! Good luck with show! :thumbup1:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Dammed impresive dude,,

Good luck,, :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Massive.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

that first pic of the hams is awesome, looking great mate


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome to uk-muscle mate looking awesome :bounce: how much are you weighting in the picture if you dont me asking?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

amjad.khan said:


> Welcome to uk-muscle mate looking awesome :bounce: how much are you weighting in the picture if you dont me asking?


weighing 18.5 stone mate....for the british i come down below 18.. looked alot sharper ,.. just waiting for some pics to be sorted.. i will post them up then

Steve

start my prep in two weeks for the UKBFF in port talbot.. after a week well deserved hol...!!!! :thumb:


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

hi steve spoke to you back stage at the britian you looked good ,big and full.

i start uni prep in 5 weeks ,i could do with a holiday ha ha,enjoy yours.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Have you changed camp Steve from Biohazard/Gary


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

adrian said:


> hi steve spoke to you back stage at the britian you looked good ,big and full.
> 
> i start uni prep in 5 weeks ,i could do with a holiday ha ha,enjoy yours.


oh yeah i remember mate....

shame i didnt place .. but plenty of time.. that was my first one and only the 3rd time ive competed..

thanks

steve


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Have you changed camp Steve from Biohazard/Gary


i still visit BIO.... and get on very well with gary....

steve


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

bigsteve1974 said:


> i still visit BIO.... and get on very well with gary....
> 
> steve


Glad to hear it mate, its just i thought he prepped both you and Kol.

Mind you i know its good to get others' views and opinions. I know i did, but sometimes its so confusing when the opinions differ. Gary gave me advice for the last day/evening which was the absolute opposite what i was supposed to do from my original game plan. Id also had advice from others regarding the last week. What a mind game big fella.


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

hey bud good to see you on here, not long joined myself. Was thinking bud the rate your improving going to have to re-name yourself to massive-steve or Huge-steve, dont think big is going to cut it much longer. Have a good hoilday and a rest mate you've more than earned it. Will catch up with ya when you get bak

Marc


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Glad to hear it mate, its just i thought he prepped both you and Kol.
> 
> Mind you i know its good to get others' views and opinions. I know i did, but sometimes its so confusing when the opinions differ. Gary gave me advice for the last day/evening which was the absolute opposite what i was supposed to do from my original game plan. Id also had advice from others regarding the last week. What a mind game big fella.


im keeping my options open mate.. :thumbup1: ..

steve


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

robbo21 said:


> hey bud good to see you on here, not long joined myself. Was thinking bud the rate your improving going to have to re-name yourself to massive-steve or Huge-steve, dont think big is going to cut it much longer. Have a good hoilday and a rest mate you've more than earned it. Will catch up with ya when you get bak
> 
> Marc


hey is this the marc i think it is...!!

steve


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking massive in the pics mate


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking wicked steve, you are really coming along bro, gained mass, shape and looking sharper aswell.

Hope it goes well for you mate.


----------



## robbo21 (Jul 5, 2007)

bigsteve1974 said:


> hey is this the marc i think it is...!!
> 
> steve


yeah it is mate!

Marc


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

Britbb said:


> Looking wicked steve, you are really coming along bro, gained mass, shape and looking sharper aswell.
> 
> Hope it goes well for you mate.


thanks mate ..lets see if i canmake some improvements for the UKBFF in sept..

steve


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

robbo21 said:


> yeah it is mate!
> 
> Marc


hey hey... you stalking me...


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

i had you at 20 :thumb: all the very best for weekend mate let us know how you get along.



bigsteve1974 said:


> weighing 18.5 stone mate....for the british i come down below 18.. looked alot sharper ,.. just waiting for some pics to be sorted.. i will post them up then
> 
> Steve
> 
> start my prep in two weeks for the UKBFF in port talbot.. after a week well deserved hol...!!!! :thumb:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

amjad.khan said:


> i had you at 20 :thumb: all the very best for weekend mate let us know how you get along.


thanks mate...im weighing 20 now.!!!?..

steve


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

pic from the britain 08


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Steve what have you been doing to keep your waist in check? i rember seing a few pics on you from ages ago on bio and you seemed to have brough it down a fair bit?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

wogihao said:


> Steve what have you been doing to keep your waist in check? i rember seing a few pics on you from ages ago on bio and you seemed to have brough it down a fair bit?


yes it has come down mate i add alot of core work in my workouts now... seems to have worked... also i try to tense the abs as much as possible it came down from the welsh to the british as i wasnt so bloated....!!

steve


----------



## steve00 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looking good steve. nice thickness bud.


----------



## CHRISH23 (Sep 8, 2008)

what class were u in at the nabba wales mate

hams are looking awesome

very inspiring before i head off to train hams


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

CHRISH23 said:


> what class were u in at the nabba wales mate
> 
> hams are looking awesome
> 
> very inspiring before i head off to train hams


class 1 mate

steve


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

missed this thread low carbs and all ,good luck this weekend mate .


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

adrian said:


> missed this thread low carbs and all ,good luck this weekend mate .


thanks adrian..

steve


----------



## bigguy6641 (Mar 10, 2004)

looking awesome mate...good luck with the comp


----------



## Dchef (Apr 27, 2008)

good luck steve  i have been following you for years when you was in bio and followed with you in here... and because of pscarb of course:whistling:


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

hi steve how was it yesterday? where did you place? any pictures? sorry for the 101 questions :tongue:


----------



## rocky.b (Jun 20, 2009)

hello bigsteve

do you have an email?

thanks


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Kin'ell I see why you go by the name of big steve, looking awesome!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol why are you reopening a thread from 2008? I'm not sure Steve even uses this site any more????


----------

